# Reading a .MOBI file with 5.1.1?



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

I copied a .mobi file from my PC to the Books folder on my Kindle, but then the reader doesn't seem to know how to find it.  I've read a number of .mobi books this way with Kindle 4.x with no problem, so can't understand it's not working with 5.1.1.  Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Things that are not kindle titles -- from Amazon -- won't be recognized in 'books'. You have to put it in 'documents'.

Even easier, use the Send to Kindle applet that you can load on your computer to send it via Amazon . . . then it will end up in the right place, and also be treated as a syncable/archivable title same as something you purchased.

Send Documents and Web Pages to Your Kindle


----------



## MrBill (Nov 25, 2012)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Things that are not kindle titles -- from Amazon -- won't be recognized in 'books'. You have to put it in 'documents'.


That worked, thanks for the tip! Under OS 4.x and the same 4th gen, 8.9 Kindle, copying a .mobi file to the Books folder worked fine, not sure why this is not the same with 5.1.1.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

MrBill said:


> That worked, thanks for the tip! Under OS 4.x and the same 4th gen, 8.9 Kindle, copying a .mobi file to the Books folder worked fine, not sure why this is not the same with 5.1.1.


That surprises me. I have basically NEVER used the 'transfer via USB' method to load personal stuff on my devices. I know any I sent wirelessly always ended up in 'documents' vs 'books' as far as organization on the devices. Maybe there didn't used to be a 'documents' folder separate from a 'books' folder and the extension just dictated where it got sorted on the device.


----------



## Speaker-To-Animals (Feb 21, 2012)

You can also use Calibre which will easily let you manage and transfer books from computer to Fire or Kindle.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------

